# Browning HP 7.65



## Richivy (Jan 24, 2017)

I recently purchased a rare Browning HP in the 7.65 caliber. It only came with one magazine and I feel as though I have searched the whole www and cannot find any spare magazines. Can anyone help me with this and also would anyone know the value of this seemingly rare version of the HP?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No help from me.

Have you tried asking Triple K Magazines?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No help from me.
> 
> Have you tried asking Triple K Magazines?


Wow! Thank you so much. Somewhere along the line I'd lost all but one magazine for my old Browning BDA/Sig Sauer P220. Because of the heel release on the bottom of the frame, the more modern Sig P220 magazines wouldn't work. Some folks told me older P220 mags made for push button releases had a metal floor plate and would work, but they did not, at least the one I bought. I'd put it into Google more times than you can imagine and only found one on eBay where the guy wanted over $100. I'd occasionally see others on eBay but was always too little, too late. I was willing to go up to $50. Thanks to you and Triple K, I just ordered two of these bad boys from them for $84 total plus flat rate shipping of $9.00. I'm happier than a pig in dung, if they work well, and I certainly expect they will. Have you had experience with them? So, thank you again, Steve.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Triple K magazines may be a mixed bag.
In almost all cases, they have worked correctly for me.
But some of them may not be long-lived.
(See below.)

My Colt's M.1903/08 came with the original magazine, which had been abused and wouldn't function properly.
I bought four Triple K magazines for it, and all of them are working perfectly.

On the other hand, I once bought two test-case Triple K magazines for my 1911s, and one of them failed catastrophically during a serious practice session.
All of the spot welds which held its floorplate on broke simultaneously while I was shooting a string, dumping everything onto the ground.
Admission: This happened about 25 years ago. Their QC seems to have improved substantially since then.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Triple K magazines may be a mixed bag.
> In almost all cases, they have worked correctly for me.
> But some of them may not be long-lived. Their QC seems to have improved substantially since then.


Well I was in a bit of a pickle. The early Browning BDA/ Sig P220 in 45 ACP used a heel release on the bottom to hold the mag in. There are no cutouts on the mag. Most of the newer mags have cutouts which interfere somehow or have basepads which are too thick for the snap to fit over. It seems to me, the only mag which works correctly is the OEM early European style 7 round magazine. I've wasted money on mags people claimed would work and do work on newer versions of this handgun. The base plate/pad is metal and flush fit. It rides on metal rails on each side of the metal tubes and is secured by a little metal tab on the side. In other words, not welded.

A few years ago, I called both Brownells and Numrich. One guy, I don't remember which, told me to try the slightly newer 8 round mag. I did and it wouldn't go all the way in. I think something stuck on the side cutouts in the tubes. I called back and he chastised me, telling me it was annoying but would work. You inserted it until it stopped, then press the mag release button and it would go the rest of the way in. I told him to remember, this gun had no mag release button. He was chagrined and admitted he'd forgotten and no, that mag would not work. I still have that mag and it does work in my newer P220. The newest P220 is a little different again, but I think takes all the mags which have cutouts for push button releases. They will not take my old BDA version which have no cutouts.

I just hope these from Triple K work. I'll be thrilled and probably buy a couple more. The gun is still absolutely pristine with what looks to be hand checkered walnut grips. The bluing is deep and shiny on the flats as the day I unboxed it and this gun probably has over 20k rounds through it, easily. I shot it on a modified PPC league for several years and practiced quite a bit with it, at times 500 or more rounds of practice per week. I had a C&H Pistol Champ reloader with auto feeds for 45 when I was shooting both this and my 1911's. I'm not sure C&H is still in business.


----------



## bryan9905 (Jan 30, 2017)

If your Browning is 7.65mm Parabellum any quality 9mm Luger mag for the HP is interchangeable.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Richivy, hey try SarCo Inc or Gun Parts Inc????


----------

